
Show HN: An IDE for poets - bilalq
http://tranquillpoet.com/
======
adrianhoward
This is lovely.

I always get a special joy from seeing things like this. This is something I
would never have thought of. It fills such an obvious hole in hindsight. It
opens up a place where folk can suddenly experiment and play with something
that they might have been afraid of previously. It opens things up.

This reminds me of when I helped out with some teacher training in my teens
waaaaay back in 1986/87. We were showing some primary school teachers and
primary school kids their first computers. Some simple paint programs. Some
simple word processors. This is a mouse. Etc.

I remember this one eight or nine year old loving the delete key in the word
processor "I can make the mistakes go away" he said.

We left some of the kids messing about with the machines as we talked to the
teachers. 30m later that kid came back to drag us over to see this couple of
hundred word story that he'd tapped out. The teacher said that, if she hadn't
seen it herself, she wouldn't have believed the kid could have produced it.
Grammar, spelling, plot, etc. were worlds above his normal standard.

Because he could make the mistakes go away.

The look on that lads face as he took that story away with him (we printed it
out for him) still brings tears to the eye of this cynical old bastard.

I've always bit really terrible at poetry. I played with this for 30m.

Bravo.

~~~
bonobo
Anecdotes like yours are one of the main reasons I read HN. Thanks for
sharing.

Now back to the subject of the thread, kudos to the author. Every time I try
conveying an idea into a poem I get stuck on the sounds of the words; it's
rather hard to me to find the right rhymes, especially since English is not my
native language and I'm used to read far more than to listen to it.

And back to another side note, I stumbled upon this writing by Joe Davis
called Telescopic Text [1] a few years ago, and loved it. He also built a tool
[2] to aid writing texts on the same format and, though I never managed to
finish a text myself, I found the tool rather amusing too.

[1] <http://www.telescopictext.com/>

[2] <http://www.telescopictext.org/>

~~~
adrianhoward
_Anecdotes like yours are one of the main reasons I read HN. Thanks for
sharing._

Y'welcome. Have another from the same session of teacher training. It's one I
trot out while wearing my UX hat when folk talk about 'intuitive' interfaces.

This was late eighties remember. In the UK too. Mice were not common. Almost
_everybody_ we put down in front of one had problems initially. This was often
the first time these folk had been in front of a computer - let alone one with
a mouse.

In one case I had to take the mouse apart (look here's this ball - it moves
against these rollers - they send the x/y changes to the computer, that moves
the little arrow on the screen) before the teacher 'got it'.

Intuitive? Ain't no such thing ;-)

------
minikomi

        Sweaty palmed, I click submit
        and reeled in fatal terror;
        My MVP, I thought I'd shipped...
        Internal Server Error
    

Edit: This is a wonderful thing. Thank you. Make a (cheap) mobile app with
sharing & I'll buy it!

------
JesseAldridge

        What is this I see?
        This I don't understand.
        Near matches, you say?
        I am at your command.
        But the matches don't match!
        The rhymes, they are off!
        What am I to do?
        My brain is too soft.
    
        Yet now I move boldly
        Into a new verse
        The fucking matches don't work.
        Fuck this bullshit. 
    
        I could try to understand.
        Study like I'm in school.
        The numbers on the left.
        They seem kind of cool.
        But my attention can't hold.
        The wide internet looms.
        If I am your target,
        your product is doomed.

~~~
demodesigns

      Let me start of by saying thank you!
      Your feedback is great at any rate
      The near matches are there to guide you through
      Tough words you may face that leave you stuck at the gate
    
      But alas near matches help give you a clue
      To help keep your poem straight
      This tool is still yet a hack and much too new
      Have a bit of hope and we will help you create
      Great poetry for all to view
    
      I don't believe we are doomed in fate
      The poem you created was amazing and true
      I see it as a victory that you found time to try and operate
      So please let us try to make your experience less blue
      By letting us know what we can improve to ease your current state

~~~
JesseAldridge

        I do think it's nice
        I poke and I jest
        This mu'fuckin thingy
        It's really the best
    
        Despite the bad rhymes
        Showing up on the right
        I think this here app
        Is tighter than tight
    
        Do you not see wrong words?
        Showing up over there?
        Right now it says "bright"
        Which we both know ain't right
        My poem til here
        Was like ABCB?
        A failure perhaps
        To detect that rhyme scheme?
    
        I'm not a poet 
        I think you can tell
        I'm just like a kid
        Just ringing a bell
    
        So what do I know?
        Maybe it's right.
        I'll stop here for now
        And bid you goodnight.
    

Edit: Ooohhhh, I'm supposed to enter the Rhyme Scheme manually. I assumed it
was supposed to be automatically inferred from the poem. It wasn't obvious to
me that the rhyme scheme is an input field.

~~~
kybernetikos
I'm not sure you're not a poet. This one and your earlier one have a certain
something that is definitely more than what is being added by the tool
(compare them with the response by demodesigns, yours are simply better
poetry).

I particularly like

    
    
        Right now it says "bright"
        Which we both know ain't right"
    

Because of course as soon as you used it it became right.

By the way, the numbers on the left are the syllable count. Pretty useful if
you're doing a limerick or haiku.

------
oulipian
If you're looking for suggestions: If you really want people to use this as a
writing tool, make the interface itself more tranquil - the "Tranquillity"
title is distracting, and the poem title typeface is awful. Not everyone who
writes poetry is into that kind of frilly aesthetic. Find a few well-designed
poetry books to use as design examples. A full-screen mode would be easy to
implement and super useful.

Similarly, the rhyming tools are interesting, but make them hideable for
anyone who is not using them. I would use a thesaurus a thousand times more
often than a rhyming dictionary.

I actually like the fixed-width font but suspect many wouldn't. Maybe an
option to switch between fixed-width and not. Also, I expect to be able to use
the tab key to indent, but it doesn't work here.

Saving and revision control would be great.

------
lukev
This is really interesting, and a beautiful little project.

Unfortunately, I don't think it will be of any use to actual poets... Rhyming
isn't really in style for modern poetry, and what there is is usually more
subtle internal rhymes rather than heavy end-rhymes.

Still, this is a ton of fun to write doggrel with.

(source: my wife has an MFA in poetry)

~~~
mhartl
Perhaps your observation indicates a defect of "modern" poetry, a defect that
a project such as this might help remedy. I'd wager that Homer, Dante, and
Shakespeare would be surprised to learn that non-rhyming poetry was ever "in
style"—though I suppose dactylic hexameter, _terza rima_ , and sonnets are a
bit end-rhyme-heavy.

~~~
lukev
Considering Shakespeare wrote mostly blank verse (unrhymed) and Homer wrote
unrhymed dactylic hexameter... I'd take that wager.

Greek and Latin poetry is actually almost never end-rhymed... because Greek
and Latin are heavily inflected with lots of conjugations and declensions, the
"endings" of words are often the same and a bit too obvious.

Rhyming poetry actually came _into_ style for a couple centuries in English
poetry... it's by no means a universal feature of poetry.

Edit: Also, I _guarantee_ that "finding a rhyme" is not the bottleneck that's
keeping modern poets from writing rhyming poetry.

~~~
mhartl
On second thought, I agree. I believe I've lost my wager. Thanks for the
correction.

------
dschiptsov
This is exactly what is wrong.

A poem, or a program or mathematical prove could be written down only after it
has been emerged, formed to some extent, in one's mind.

When people sat town to write something but having no idea that was thought
over for a long time (consciously and as background processes) with hope that
an IDE will help them quickly put together a program, or a poem, they will end
up with a mediocre piece of a crap.

It is true for almost every kind of writing, including letters or blog-posts.
Matlab alone cannot help you prove anything.

Being a poet (or programmer) is a habit of the mind. A rhythm is not a
problem, the meaning is.

~~~
zemo
It doesn't promise to make a poet out of you, it's just a toy. You know, for
fun.

People don't _start_ anything correctly; babies don't start life running
marathons or breezing through piano suites, we learn through play and toys are
the tools of play. This is a toy for poetry, remarkably beautiful in its
simplicity and the way in which it invites one to play.

but it seems you have never played before.

------
EGreg

      There once was a guy from HN
      Who ran out of ink in his pen
      He made a site
      And it's working alright
      But only for then and again

------
jay-pinkman
nice! it even provoked me to spend some time writing this something instead of
going to bed (sorry for the rant, i'm a bad bad sleep-deprived poet:)

    
    
      i think duck typing is retarded.
      although sometimes it is regarded
      as an elegant solution
      to your code base evolution
      don't let simplicity of use
      and the surrounding hype confuse
      your inner paranoid coder
      who wants to keep the code in order.
      don't let your laziness corrupt
      your bits and bytes and interrupt
      execution of your program.
      type annotations do no harm,
      but add perfection to the scene.
      without'em source code looks obscene.
      so don't be shy to add some strictness,
      let the compiler check the fitness
      of your fondly written code.
      and to conclude this episode
      i'd like to say it to the masses:
      let compilers save your asses!

------
msluyter

      An IDE for poets
      As shown on Hacker News
      I'll venture: it's a nice opus
      But sometimes slow to use

------
hakunin

      foo bar baz qux quux
      corge grault garble trucks
      warg fred plugh and xyzzy
      thud clearly i'm not busy

------
dannyobrien
I'm sure you've thought of it, but one could actually get this to do scansion
too -- the CMU dictionary here <http://www.speech.cs.cmu.edu/cgi-bin/cmudict>
has stress and syllable breakdowns.

~~~
taejo
I've tried to use CMUdict for computational poetry... it turns out to be more
difficult than it seems at first because stress is context-dependant
(especially with monosyllables).

------
speleding

       I have a simply query,
       is there a way to replace the dictionary?
       the language I would like to change
       for me, Klingon poetry is too strange

~~~
lazerwalker
Alternate rhyming dictionaries is actually a really interesting problem, as
different cultures have different ideas of what the ideal rhyme is.

In English, words where the onset consonant is the same (e.g. 'tend' and
'attend') are considered relatively poor rhymes, whereas in French they're
considered to be "rich". In Portugese, even the part of speech is taken into
account: a rhyme between a noun and a verb is considered a better rhyme, say,
than two nouns that rhyme.

This is obviously a solved problems (I mean, you can buy rhyming dictionaries
in France or Portugal), but I wonder if it would have any interesting
ramifications on the design of the feature.

------
MrDrone
I hate to be a naysayer but I'm not sure how helpful this would be to your
average poet. Things like rhyme and meter counts are rarely involved in early
drafts of poems. If you're shooting for a certain style or form typically you
keep that in mind as you produce but I'd wager the vast majority of work being
produced today doesn't follow any major scheme.

This seems like a tool made for poets without the input of poets based on a
skewed idea of what a poet needs.

EDIT: I've been writing poetry for about 4 years and have taken 5+ university
poetry classes. I'm by no means a "poet" or in anyway an expert on poetry but
to me, I'm not sure I understand the strength in this.

First, when I'm looking for something to write in I absolutely want a
minimalist interface. Anything more than that is an immediate distraction. I
use iA Writer on a Macbook Air or on an iPad. I've heard combinations like
this described as "typewriter" like in their single-task orientation.

This app has too many distractions. While writing the last thing I would want
to break my flow is a barrage of information about bits and pieces of my work
that, for the most part, aren't relevant. I do not write with any sort of
meter or rhyme in mind (rhyming as a crutch is an amateur device and the
biggest red flag of someone with an incomplete knowledge of poetry) but after
critiques from peers and layers of revisions sometimes these elements do come
out and get accentuated in my work.

In the ballpark of features I would like? Collaboration! Workshopping poems is
by far the most satisfying and useful way to improve your poetry. Find ways to
share documents with multiple people, get feedback and respond to it. Things
like Google Docs/Drive have barriers of entry that if you can remove would
make this app excellent for sharing with peers who aren't local.

Right now I use a combination of Google Drive, iCloud and email to share my
work, keep track of revisions and send out requests. Its probably the most
major hurdle in my workflow and something begging to be addressed for writers.

~~~
sequoia

        I don't think
    	you should
    	take
    	    this
    		    tool
    			    too
    				   seriously.
                                               .
                                              .
                                             .
    						 after all,

it's just poetry, right?

------
Leszek
I like the idea of rhyme suggestions. It'd be even cooler to add n-gram
support for smarter suggestions.... maybe I'll try adding that.

~~~
forkrulassail
Great idea.

------
mratzloff

        I quite like your poetry IDE
        But it doesn't count acronyms properly
        Or syllables, "poetry" has three not two
        But small complaints aside, bugs are quite few!

------
elwin
This is neat. I was skeptical about the rhyme matching feature, but I ended up
using one of its suggestions.

When lines wrap, they stop lining up with the syllable counts. It would also
be nice if the continued lines were indented, but I'm not sure if that's
possible with CSS2.

------
benaiah
It thinks "false" is two syllables, which seems to be just a dictionary
problem. For something like this, those need to be very diligently squashed if
you plan to make something commercial out of it.

The editor is way too small - this is a really simple fix.

Finally, I'm not sure why this is all in PHP - it seems like this would be
much easier to use self-hosted or otherwise packaged if it was client-side
only PHP and Javascript. It doesn't look like the program does anything which
couldn't be done that way trivially - please correct me if I'm wrong.

In other respects, this is pretty basic, but very well-done, particularly for
a hackathon project. Nicely done!

~~~
bilalq
1.) Yeah, there're still some bugs that we need to work out. We also need to
come up with a more scalable solution of finding rhymes if we go commercial.

2.) Yeah, you're right. We just wanted something that would look good on the
projector during our demo. This needs to be tweaked.

3.) You're right for the most part. We didn't really know how we'd be
implementing it at the beginning. We thought we'd need to do a lot of heavy
server-side processing (which turned out to be a false assumption). We do want
to add the ability for users to exist and have poems saved under their account
that they can share and stuff though.

4.) Thanks! We decided early on that it'd be better to do a few things well
than try to implement a lot of half finished features.

~~~
nicklovescode
Not sure if this would be helpful, but I built
<http://nickcammarata.com/haiku/> a while ago, which has some code for
calculating syllables. <http://nickcammarata.com/haiku/haiku.coffee> (or .js)

------
neutronicus
It'd be really cool if

a) you added meter

and

b) you added preset rhyme / meter schemes like "Sonnet"

------
ChristianMarks
I noticed some metric irregularities when Tranquility was supplied with the
masterwork entitled, "The Fortitudes of Ancient Testiclies" (an obscure Greco-
Roman poet), written by the equally obscure Roman poet Platitudinus.

    
    
      10 For strength I turn to ancient Testiclies!
      10 Few cantos of his Gonadology 
       7 survive: he influenced Hippocrates!
      10 Dualities, another work, contrasts
      10 constipation with gastroenteritis.
       9 What would the Poet Testiclies have said?
    
      10 Science must be pursued for its own sake
       9 And never to impress potential mates!
    

But it is a great project.

~~~
jtheory
Hmm; the one line that doesn't have 10 syllables (constipation..) shows as
having 10, and it likely doesn't have a way to show the ones where the
stresses don't line up right.

Though to be fair, this is a tricky problem, especially if people throw in
invented words and names. This is one of those things that's probably far
easier to solve in your head after a bit of practice than programmatically!

------
jahewson

        What a pleasure to see!
        Here's my MVP:
        Minimum Viable Poem

------
kmcloughlin
A while ago, I came across a test posted here on HN by a researcher at Duke.

He was trying to determine if entrepreneurs are more inclined to take risks
than other types of people, as part of an ongoing experiment designed to
elicit "what it is" that makes entrepreneurs, entrepreneurs.

Some time after that, in a moment where, I've got to admit, I felt pretty
defeated by the difficulties my friends and I were encountering in our
startup, I ended up writing a poem.

Not sure how or why it happened, since the words seemed to just 'appear' as if
out of thin air, but the end result is something that speaks a great deal - to
me at least - about the "whatness" of entrepreneurs.

It takes passion to create something that lives outside yourself, and courage
too. The same two qualities which the ancient Greek poets prized above all
others in their works.

Makes me wonder if modern-day founders would've been poets in earlier times
lol.

Good luck with your project!

\--The Bouldrèd Night--

The bouldrèd cliff jutting faintly upon far-off lands a' horizon's light Shows
but a whisper of might, but 'ere the closing day foreshadows Defiance borne
roughly upon the humble spot of soul and bras.

What power's this come thundrèd forth from falling skies? Keen eyes all watch,
yet but few allow the self to see and tell. Many lights, born free, bear out
their sights in visions Birthed of other men's ambitions - with scarce looks
not in Augury of pomp and silver for their avariced jailer's Searching leap
upon the newly-minted throne, gilt of old.

How strange is this? That we should bear ourselves Towards despair, and walk,
'ere the gallows, Hooded, our shackled soul wound round the neck in dreams,
False-true, abandoned free of vice for Clarity's comforted Embrace of those
acquainted, once met, never cared.

------
shreyas-satish

      Look at all these hackers,
      Using an app, rhyming their prosaic chapters.
    
      Are they gone? The times when love and loss,
      Inspired mankind, towards poems and songs?
    
      Quit bitchin' & give it a spin,
      You silently curse,
      Didn't you see? I already joined; this fucking circus.
    

Awesome hack OP! Thank you for doing this.

------
brutuscat
Here is mine:

    
    
      I did it!
      Did I?
      No, it seems
      This index is a disease
      Why this explain query want me to die?
      Oh, I can see now... I won't cry
      I will try
      Mongodb Covered Index to fly
      But I can't lie
      It has to scan my collection hard
      better a compound one, the docs reply
      my expectations were too high

------
anqo

      It went and went
      Like a sent Pequot;
      For at wit's end
      Lied St. Bernard;
      Clothe me master
      Welcome the foe
      To them that desire
      To supper at the broth;
      Oh majesty, the flock,
      The dismembered joint,
      What captured Lemeaux!
    
      - Dean Rykicz 1903

------
ChrisWoodall
I also made a Text Statistics javascript class based off of Mr. Child's! Any
plans on putting your version on GitHub - I'd love to star it and use it to
improve the version below.

[https://github.com/christopherwoodall/Text-
Statistics/blob/m...](https://github.com/christopherwoodall/Text-
Statistics/blob/master/TextStatistics.js)

as a Chrome addon [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reading-
level/lgfk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reading-
level/lgfkoomolojabhimencanoanmmabfopi)

edit: found it [https://github.com/bilalq/Tranquillity-
Editor/blob/master/pu...](https://github.com/bilalq/Tranquillity-
Editor/blob/master/public/js/TextStatistics.js)

~~~
bilalq
That's awesome, Chris. Our code base is already on Github:
<https://github.com/bilalq/Tranquillity-Editor>

------
PakG1

      I thought I'd continue my work
      But HN gets in my way
      And now I found another toy
      To replace my work with play
      
      Damn you HN, what have you done?
      Always getting in my way
      Someday I'll get you back and more
      Then you will feel dismay

------
feniv
This is wonderful!

What API/dataset are you using for the rhymes?

------
wazoox
What's really missing is a language choice. A switchable dictionary would be
great.

------
endian

      I've got people in the Delaware D.O.C.
      I send 'em 89 bucks, they send me equity!
      
      Collaborate or compete, 'til HN's header goes sable
      I'll put a cap in your ass
      or put your ass in a cap table.

------
ledhund

      a site for a poet
      makes writing haikus easy
      i still suck at it

------
forkrulassail
Would be great if you could detect the rhyme scheme, or set it as fixed.

------
jchavez
Thank you for giving me the opportunity to write. Here you go. Hmmm, first
time, adult content?

Pimp done forgot

that he was once able to rhyme a lot

He had the time to slip and slide

and if he was lucky, he got to go for a ride.

These days ain't nuttin' but foolin'

Dealin' in tricks and he hopes it's just retoolin'

Fixing himself up with money,

So one day he can taste that sweet sweet honey.

The truth is that he forgot that the street don't

Ain't no convincing the street you'll come out on top, you just won't

Better to play the slots boy

and pray that you don't get a visit from that ol' Rob Roy

Better cut your losses quick

If you see something brown and sticky, likely to be a stick

Be smart boy and get back to rhymin'

Ain't no facin' death if you xxxx up the timin'.

------
Kronopath
Very nice. I noticed an irregularity in the dictionary though – for some
reason "farewell" is seen as having 3 syllables when it only has 2. (At least
the way I pronounce it...)

------
jakx
That is similar to my poetry site -- <http://www.literarycorner.org> except
mine has user accounts and publishing.

~~~
themanr
I'm not going to sign up just to check the interface out. Maybe you could
implement lazy registration.

------
teddyknox
I had fun with it. This work-in-progress poem came off a little too depressing
though. :)

    
    
        hello world, I'll finally display
        Those conditions that I might live one day
        and given my arguments local and global
        I cannot say where to be is my focal
        so sure of my halt but not the end of my efforts
        overflowing with input or gridlocked in semaphore?

------
tripzilch
Great job, doesn't work in Opera! And what's more, it fails _silently_ so I
just spent 5 minutes wasting my time to see when this app would start
different from a plain text area in a bright minimalist layout (that doesn't
tell anything about the functionality one is supposed to expect), it wasn't
until I read the discussion here that I fired up Chrome.

------
JoeCamel

      your thoughts never reference me
      i should be marked-and-swept
      but there is nobody to collect me
      i am a soul leak

------
craze3
This is awesome! I've actually been working on something similar to this for
awhile. Definitely a great hackathon project :)

------
JonnieCache
Add a big "writers block" button that pushes everything youve written through
a markov chain.

------
rooshdi

      I peddle down the street,
      With a subtle tremble at my feet,
      Gazing at what's ahead,
      My mind tired and eyes red,
      I want to pull away,
      But must push for today,
      Before eyes weave shut,
      And trails leave no trace.
    

_push_

------
azat_co

        All night we hack,
        And sleep we lack.
        We eat junk food,
        The code is crude. 
        Nevertheless,
        Friends are impressed,
        When in the morning,
        Our post on HN* is roaring!

------
pre
That's pretty nice, I like it.

The syllable counter throws an error when you type a line with the word
"Watch" in it though.

I have some lyrics I need to write at some point soon, bookmarked for when I
have time to actually do that.

------
rmzi
Great job at Hack 'n Jill, Bilal. Looking forward to more cool projects!

~~~
dangoldin
Yea - great job! Hack 'n Jill was a fun time.

~~~
bilalq
Thanks guys. I agree, it was a blast. Hopefully we'll all be seeing each other
at other hackathons in the future.

------
Thrall
The syllable count fails on some words. For example "naïve". If you can't
trust the program to count syllables at least as reliably as the writer using
it, what use is it?

Interesting idea though.

~~~
Thrall
Ironically, the diaeresis which it probably ignored is essentially an
indication that the two adjacent vowels do not form a digraph and hence form
parts of two syllables. (Admittedly, umlauts and diaereses are represented by
the same characters on a computer, but their placement with respect to other
vowels gives them away most of the time.)

------
tomasien
My first thought "whoa: this is an IDE for songwriters"

I'll use the shit out of it!

------
amazedsaint
This IDE is here to stay,

I played with it much like clay,

There is a lot more to say,

But they may think I'm an array.

------
PeterMcCanney

      Delete not this post for fear of shame
      for written here is the poster's name
      And when he's dead his ghost will come and say
      Why did you delete my post anyway?

------
Groxx
Very nice! Inviting and obvious UI, immediate feedback, this is great stuff.
Any plans for this project?

And to top it all off, I can't stop reading that placeholder poem in Yoda's
voice.

------
Uhhrrr
This is cool. I didn't see anyone else asking for spell check, so may I be the
first? Also, some sort of completion would be nice - maybe have tab complete
the top word?

~~~
maguay
Since most browsers have spell check built-in, I'd figure they wouldn't need
to add that.

------
dzuc
Is this just in the air right now? ( I built this over the weekend:
<http://dzucconi.github.com/haiku> )

------
TravisLS
This is great. Thanks for posting it. I had some trouble with the syllable
counts, but this is really useful for, well, quickly writing rhyming poetry.
Good work.

------
fox91
Wow! I like it!

Just a note: Make the placeholder look like a placeholder, I was ready to
submit a bug because I tought it as real text and I was trying to select and
delete it.

------
jcurbo
Sounds like future HN meetups need poetry readings now.

------
phatbyte
At first I thought this was useless, another weekend lame project that people
show here in HN. Boy I was wrong, this an awesome tool. Congrats

------
EGreg

      There once was a guy from HN

Who ran out of ink in his pen He made a site And it's working alright But only
for then and again

------
TeMPOraL
Great concept! This needs to become an Emacs mode.

------
ryanmacleod
Interesting idea.. I think what might even be more helpful is something that
would count syllables for you, iambic pentameter, etc.

------
dav
As a long self-proclaimed / hacker-poet I'm ashamed / to have never considered
/ A poem editor wizard!

\---- (luckily I'm a better hacker)

------
dy
I'm an occasional poet and this is something I've always wanted to build/find.
Thanks for putting this together!

------
norswap
I don't like the conception that a poem should rhyme. I know that the poems I
find most brilliant never do.

~~~
qq66
The question, of course, when you liberate the poem from rhyme, is "what is a
poem?" What now differentiates a poem from prose?

------
nathell
Now add support for recurring lines/patterns, not just rhymes. Like,
vilanellas, rondels, rondeaus, etc.

------
Cataclysmic
Kind of fun actually. Here's my poem:

This is a test It does not attest. I want to go to the park But I'm not a
patriarch

Do you like it?

~~~
Cataclysmic
Darn it put my poem all on one line. You get the idea.

------
ville
I was just playing with this new web app

That is an IDE for poem writing

My rhymes, I admit, were quite dull and bad

But the experience - exciting!

------
hayksaakian
Comments pack a bite, Albeit often trite. An IDE, For poetry? Is really quite
alright.

------
javis
I have two English assignments in poetry coming up.

This is just what I was looking for, thanks!

------
furbo
for ages I've been pondering if there's a word named yombering untilix dawned
on me that flimbonapermee whatever smolteroo has clept axontheru nex clamper
withapod troliqui glorkisquad.

------
venatiodecorus
i think you'd have a pretty great mobile app on your hands here if you added a
social/sharing side. A timeline of top poems. Instagram for poetry pretty
much.

------
shasa
Excellent ! I was looking for a like button on the page :)

------
gdg92989
Poets and rappers

------
justhw
How do I save what I wrote?

~~~
bilalq
This is something we didn't get to at the hackathon. I agree that this is a
feature that needs to be there. We plan on implementing a user system where
people can save their poems and choose whether they're private or public. We
don't really want to add more features than necessary though. Less is more and
whatnot.

~~~
gordonguthrie
You want to save it into Github with revision I would say - a bit like
<http://prose.io/>

------
DaniFong
this makes me happy :-)

------
levlandau
This is brilliant :)

------
ceeK
This..is..awesome.

------
rixmit
What does this do?

------
anderslindgaard
Coding life Fucking wife

------
pyrotechnick
Bilal, what you have created here is really quite wonderful.

Please don't smother it with complexity in adding the endless myriad of
features people will undoubtedly try to convince you are necessary.

Playing with this has really inspired me to write something today.

Thank you.

~~~
bilalq
Thanks! That's sound advice. We don't plan on adding more features than
necessary. A user system with sharing and persistence of poems should be
sufficient.

~~~
veridies
Meter control would be useful too. And rhyme highlighting.

